# Lysol wipes container



## knicks791 (Aug 18, 2010)

Trying to use a Lysol wipes container as a humidor but can't get the smell out. Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Honestly, my suggestion is "don't." 

Spend a couple dollars on some stink-free tupperware instead.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

i'm thinking there are better options. but try soaking it over night with hot water and a dish soap mix. good luck


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

knicks791 said:


> Trying to use a Lysol wipes container as a humidor but can't get the smell out. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


Are you kidding me?


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

after second thoughts,im going to have to say to ditch the idea all together....just my 2 cents


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Step 1: Fill container full of a light mix of soap n water.
Step 2: Empty soapy water
Step 3: Fill with charcoal lighter fluid
Step 4: Light fluid and watch container melt
Step 5: Buy some tupperware.

All jokes aside, I wouldn't recommend that idea at all. I'd hate to have a Lysol infused cigar.


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

I would say, don't do it, I'd go with a tuppadore. Look through forums and search for tuppadores before making your decision. Good Luck


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

^^^^What he...err...*they* said!


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> Step 1: Fill container full of a light mix of soap n water.
> Step 2: Empty soapy water
> Step 3: Fill with charcoal lighter fluid
> Step 4: Light fluid and watch container melt
> ...


Yeah what he said. That smell will never truly be gone no matter what you do. TUPPERWARE, TUPPERWARE, TUPPERWARE......mg:


----------



## jaydub13 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah there is no way in which this situation ends well....


----------



## AJ FERNANDEZ FAN (Aug 10, 2010)

Dude you cant be serious or can you???? Send me your addy and I will send you a few packs of Grape Phillies to put in that container cause thats all it would be good for. Do yourself a favor and check out this link......

Cigar Jar Humidor - Ravello - Cigars International


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Tell me y'all are NOT taking this shit seriously!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Rub it with a Guten Cala.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

007 Cruiser said:


> Rub it with a Guten Cala.


^ THIS.


----------



## zeavran1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Just throw the cigars away now. Why wait? lol


----------



## knicks791 (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah.... good point. Will look for some cheap alternative.


----------



## HMMWV (Jan 22, 2010)

Lysol wipes??? Gotta be a joke.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

knicks791 said:


> Trying to use a Lysol wipes container as a humidor but can't get the smell out. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


This is a joke right?:doh::dunno::tape2:


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

knicks791 said:


> Trying to use a Lysol wipes container as a humidor but can't get the smell out. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks,


I see on 8/28 you were looking for dividers for tupperware.
See your taking a step backward

troll.............


----------



## knicks791 (Aug 18, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I see on 8/28 you were looking for dividers for tupperware.
> See your taking a step backward
> 
> troll.............


Actually, I have a big tupperware but wanted a smaller humidor to keep cigars that will be smoked in the near future. Didn't mean to cause such a ruckus.

It was just a simple question.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

knicks791 said:


> Actually, I have a big tupperware but wanted a smaller humidor to keep cigars that will be smoked in the near future. Didn't mean to cause such a ruckus.
> 
> It was just a simple question.


*Not so much a ruckus but some of the antennaes reached maximum length and went totally offline. Think about it...Lysol ------> Humidor...I barely graduated 4th grade and can tell ya that trying to make a humidor out of a Lysol Wipes Container would be like me asking you if can drive a manual transmission without using the clutch...I mean some things aren't all that hard to figger out. *

*Anyway...tupperware is your friend as the boys are saying..inexpensive and works great. Sometimes when some questions are asked we're just not exactly sure if somebody is trying to pull our legs and when I read it...my leg began to quiver. :shocked:*


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I was actually thinking of converting an old toilet in the basement into a humidor. You fellas think i can get a tight seal on the lid? :biggrin1::smoke::lever::kicknuts:oke::rofl: 
:der:ound:op2:


----------



## russ812 (Aug 14, 2010)

Well said Gary! Knicks, I understand sometimes money is tight and you'd rather spend it on cigars...hit up the dollar store for a small tupperware container and you'll be better off than with a Lysol container.


----------



## wrinklenuts (Dec 31, 2005)

I actually prefer my converted Clorox Bleach container for a travel humidor. I even use the bleach for moisture control. It holds a steady 68%.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

ouch!!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was actually thinking of converting an old toilet in the basement into a humidor. You fellas think i can get a tight seal on the lid? :biggrin1::smoke::lever::kicknuts:oke::rofl:
> :der:ound:op2:


*Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha,,,,I almost fell off my toilet while reading this on my laptop. Don't ask what I was doing with my lappie in the head.*



wrinklenuts said:


> I actually prefer my converted Clorox Bleach container for a travel humidor. I even use the bleach for moisture control. It holds a steady 68%.


*Ok...this actually put me on the floor!!!!!!*


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

*Surely* you Jest. And if you actually do this then you are most definitely a *Shirley*! LOL If $$$ is tight then wait until your Mom is out and go over there and steal one of her Tupperware containers.


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> I was actually thinking of converting an old toilet in the basement into a humidor. You fellas think i can get a tight seal on the lid?


Only if you are using the Clorox wrinklenuts dumped out to make his travel humi


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

*wrinklenuts*: fuente~fuente's nomination for screen name of the year. :first:

_...Even though you've been here since '05'._ :tongue1:


----------



## Team Fuente (Jul 8, 2007)

thebayratt said:


> Step 1: Fill container full of a light mix of soap n water.
> Step 2: Empty soapy water
> Step 3: Fill with charcoal lighter fluid
> Step 4: Light fluid and watch container melt
> ...


Bingo Bango!


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

knicks791 said:


> Actually, I have a big tupperware but wanted a smaller humidor to keep cigars that will be smoked in the near future. Didn't mean to cause such a ruckus.
> 
> It was just a simple question.


Check out cigarbid for their 20 count humidors. I got one for $13.00 shipped that ended up being a dry box for my cigars. It will be a lot better than a tupperware. Cheapest solution in the long run is getting a cooler started. Don't fight it just enjoy the ride.


----------



## chicobrownbear (Aug 31, 2010)

The swing top glass jar would be a better option. Are you going to put your White Owl collection in it?


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

wow this turned out to be an awesome thread, i think i peed a little


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

I had a similar idea once. Use a Clorox bottle as portable humidor. I had to shake the bottle upside down to get the cigars out. 

Come on man!


----------



## knicks791 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hovy said:


> I had a similar idea once. Use a Clorox bottle as portable humidor. I had to shake the bottle upside down to get the cigars out.
> 
> Come on man!


The top does pop off. It it wasn't for the smell, it would have worked.


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

I made my humidor out of an old tire, some shingles, a railroad spike, and some gorilla glue. :drum:


----------



## Behike007 (Sep 13, 2010)

I declare this thread: "Puff's official funniest thread"

No offense to OP though, it's all camaraderie.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

even if you cleaned it out - lysol wipes are made with bleach, the last thing you want, even in microscopic amounts - is to smoke bleach.


go buy a $3 glass jar at a dollar store or something, your cigars will thank you for it :]


----------

